# First overclock not goin so well.



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

I got a phenom II 1090T, and i read EVERYWHERE it can "overclock to 4.0 ghz on air, easy". well, i tried it at 14 x 187 at 1.425 volts.., within 3 minutes it was at 60 celcius so i turned it off. Tried again at 3.8 ghz and 1.4 volts, within 5 minutes 60 celcius and i had to turn it off. Its really bothering me. I have a v8 cooler with a noctua fan attached in an antec 1200 full of noctuas. COOLING SHOULDNT BE A PROBLEM. I know i installed the thermal paste properly, any ideas?


----------



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok just an update, i returned everything to stock settings... after about 2 hrs of prime 95 the highest its got is 40c. With that in mind, what would you guys recommend as a good OC starting point? i know 3.8 + is probably too high with this cooler, but should i try 3.4/3.6? and if so what volts?

Also, i just installed this stuff about 5 hrs ago, maybe the thermal paste needs to be worked in?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Thermal paste can take 200 hours of cycles of the system being switched on and off before setting properly.

Also setting a high setting first is not the way to do it you will end up damaging the cpu.

Overclocking needs to be done in stages. Usually you dont have to mess with the multiplier all you do at first is up the FSB a little then save and reboot if you get into windows do it again then repeat.

When you get a bsod or cant get into windows that is when you up the voltage or lower the multiplier etc.

Once you have upped the FSB by 60MHz you must stress test for one hour with OCCT or prime 95.

Also switch of AMD cool n quiet until you have reached a stable setting.

When you get to an overclock your happy with stress test for 6 hours+.

Not every one can get to the same speeds even with the same exact setup. My system runs at 4GHz but I know people with the same setup as me and they cant get passed 3.6.


----------



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> Thermal paste can take 200 hours of cycles of the system being switched on and off before setting properly.
> 
> Also setting a high setting first is not the way to do it you will end up damaging the cpu.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I did turn off CnQ and im not sure what u mean by stages, but i didnt jump it from 3.2 to 4.0 if thats what u mean. I remember someone on these boards saying to do 1-2 ghz, save, restart, do another 1-2 so thats what i tried.

And about the thermal paste, yeah i thought about that after i made my original post... i didnt realize it could take that long tho :O! Ill just keep it stock for now i guess, i mean i guess i dont really -need- it any higher at the moment, and when the time comes that i do, maybe the paste will be worked in by then .

As far as damaging the cpu, u dont think i did any harm doing it the way i did it do you? i shut off prime95 the moment it hit 60 celcius.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No prime would have stopped and returned an error if the cpu had gotten too hot.

Wait until the thermal paste has bedded in before trying to overclock.

I did mean stages by upping the FSB a little at a time usualy when I overclock I up by 10mhz then save and reboot, see if it gets into windows then go back and do it again.

Here's a list of what you must do.
Set the PCIe frequency to 100
Set the Ram voltage to what the manufacturer states as its max voltage i.e 2v
Disable CnQ
Enter ram timmings manually but just the first set is ok i.e 4-4-4-12
Make sure your power supply can handle the changes.
one you have OC'd try and make the NB and SB voltages as low as you can get them.


----------



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> No prime would have stopped and returned an error if the cpu had gotten too hot.
> 
> Wait until the thermal paste has bedded in before trying to overclock.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks alot green.


----------

